# Cooking With Neck Bones



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Nov 8, 2008)

Any PB Chefs have any Good Recipe's for using Pork Neck Bones???


----------



## OPC'n (Nov 8, 2008)

Cooks.com - Recipes - Neck Bone This site might interest you in neck bone cooking! Lots of recipes


----------

